# SO CORD can it be used on structure?



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

what do you mean by on the structure? SO cord can be permanently installed.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

As a buss drop, probably so. Anything other than that, nope. Well, there are some exceptions for article 645 locations that might let you use SO as a branch circuit. 

Care to offer some more specifics that cause you to ask?


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

For my understanding rubber cords article 400.8 nec 2005 indicates that it shall not be used as fixed wire on a structure. Is there somewhere else in the code that said something different.


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Contractors violation*

Working for the state as an inspector this contractor said it is legal to install a SO cord on the block wall and have it run between two twist lock receptacles. I said Article 400.8 was the violation.




MDShunk said:


> As a buss drop, probably so. Anything other than that, nope. Well, there are some exceptions for article 645 locations that might let you use SO as a branch circuit.
> 
> Care to offer some more specifics that cause you to ask?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

If I understand your post he wants to run this between two mounted boxes?

Sure he can till you stop him from violating the NEC.


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

*Brian your the man*

Well thank you for the advise you just answered my question. Talk to you soon, 




brian john said:


> If I understand your post he wants to run this between two mounted boxes?
> 
> Sure he can till you stop him from violating the NEC.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Glenn hang around we could use a few inspectors, seriously!


----------



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

I come across the use of cords many times during the month... I do not understand the need for the usage of cord in the permanent wiring of premises. And then we wonder why the pay scale of this industry is headed towards the toilet.


----------



## HCECalaska (Mar 21, 2007)

the only permanent use i can think of is for receptical cord drops. but no other permanent installations.


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

*I Will*

Thanks Brian, I am goingto, and thanks again for the help earlier.  




brian john said:


> Glenn hang around we could use a few inspectors, seriously!


----------



## glenn easterly (Apr 7, 2007)

*I thought so*

HCECalaska I think I have checked almost all the resources out on this subject, OSHA Reg. CFR-1910-29 General Industry,NEC and this Web site.
I think this contractor just does not care.




HCECalaska said:


> the only permanent use i can think of is for receptical cord drops. but no other permanent installations.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I once (and only once thank goodness) saw a 100' extension cord male adaptor cut off terminated in a panel, no connector at the box, 90' across a drop ceiling, ceiling tile lifted and cord hanging to a piece of equipment. I was told this "installation" had been there for years.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

brian john said:


> I once (and only once thank goodness) saw a 100' extension cord male adaptor cut off terminated in a panel, no connector at the box, 90' across a drop ceiling, ceiling tile lifted and cord hanging to a piece of equipment. I was told this "installation" had been there for years.


 
I believe the technical term for this is "Handyman special".


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

brian john said:


> I once (and only once thank goodness) saw a 100' extension cord male adaptor cut off terminated in a panel, no connector at the box, 90' across a drop ceiling, ceiling tile lifted and cord hanging to a piece of equipment. I was told this "installation" had been there for years.


Oh, boy... that reminds me of a picture I've been meaning to take. Sorry for the teaser, but I think I'll take it tomorrow if I can figure out some sap story to get me into the place with a camera.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=149

Reminds me of this one!:whistling2: :laughing:


----------

